# We've changed our wedding plans



## Ronni (Jun 17, 2020)

In case you're confused......some of you think Ron and I are already married!  I got tired of correcting people when someone referred to him as my husband because it happened a lot.  So I just let it stand.

But we're not.  We've been engaged for a couple of years, and had been planning on a  large wedding in mid October, not formal at all because we're not formal people, just a ceremony and big celebration for somewhere between 120 - 150 guests.   We both have large families and lots of friends.  But Covid-19 changed all that.  A lot of our friends are senior, and many would be traveling from out of town, and it made us very uncomfortable to ask them to travel and gather under these current conditions. We wouldn’t, if the roles were reversed.

So instead we're doing an elopement type wedding.  Just the two of us on 10/10/2020 in the early morning.  Adorable little outside venue about 25 minutes from where we live.  She specializes in tiny weddings.  I'll still wear my wedding dress (not a traditional dress at ALL....a funky corset style outfit with a fascinator hat, and he'll wear the vest and fedora and cowboy boots he was planning on.) We'll have a photographer because we want to capture ALL the memories to share with everyone.  We'll have a cupcake to share with a cute little wedding cake topper, mimosas to toast ourselves with, and even a wedding dance!

Also, instead of the 10 day resort honeymoon we were planning on, we’re going to take a month and drive round the country visiting with all those most favorite friends and relatives who will miss the wedding. We couldn’t be happier with this decision!!  It's especially meaningful to us to do that because a few of those folks are older, not in the best of health etc., and we'd already talked about the fact that seeing them at the wedding may possibly be the last time we do, y'know?

Anyway, we're tickled with this decision.

Here's where we'll have the ceremony.


And there's an inside area if it happens to be raining


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

Your new plans sound ideal and really, very romantic @Ronni   .. love the setting!  ..      I think  'Plan B'  will make for happier  memories than what was originally planned.
And your wedding dress sounds adorable.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 17, 2020)

I love the venue you've chosen, and I agree with Bonnie that 'Plan B' sounds like a great idea. You will get to sight-see as you visit people.

Look forward to seeing photos. Time flies, and Fall will be here soon enough.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2020)

I love this plan! You'll also be much more relaxed.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2020)

I was wondering how COVID would change your plans.  Sounds like you've figured out a way to take a bushel of lemons and turn them into a month's supply of lemonade to share!  

p.s.  Have you moved back yet?


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh! elopement type sounds cool and exciting  Here's wishing 'Murphy' cooperates. Cheers to a lovely couple!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 17, 2020)

My kind of wedding. We did just about the same thing. I don't regret it one bit.
A couple of years later it dawned on me that I didn't have a wedding cake.  There was a bakery that I loved and they made wonderful cakes. My mom surprised us on our anniversary with one. 
The cake seemed to taste even better than I remembered,
I think you will be very happy with your new plans and I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 17, 2020)

Great ideas!  Agreeing with others who think Plan B is winding up better than Plan A.     Best wishes to you both as you plan and for the still big event in the scheme of things!


----------



## Ronni (Jun 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I was wondering how COVID would change your plans.  Sounds like you've figured out a way to take a bushel of lemons and turn them into a month's supply of lemonade to share!
> 
> p.s.  Have you moved back yet?



@StarSong  No.  Lots of water under THAT particular bridge lol!!  I thought I'd updated...but I guess not. Maybe I need to. 

Anyway no, but Sheri closed on her house and is over there all the time renovating etc., so our house is vacant of her presence a lot, and I take full advantage of that by going over and having "dates" with Ron.  That, and he's had quite a big epiphany about the way he relates to his family in general, and Sheri in specific (that's part of the update) and so he's become very boundary conscious and has begun calling the shots in relation to Sheri e.g. like telling her he wants time with me and so she needs to go spend a couple days at her Mother's.  That's HUGE, for him.  So between that and the house she's renovating, we're spending a lot more time together, and our relationship is stronger than it's ever been!  

Thanks for asking.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm so glad @Ronni.  Your patience is being rewarded!  

Just so you don't think you're going crazy, you did give us the update that Ron had told Sheri she had to get out. Knowing their history, I wasn't sure if he was hanging tough on it though. His management of the situation is not only freeing for the two of you, it forces Sheri to grow up and take care of her own obligations. 
Win, win, win!


----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2020)

@Ronni    My vote is for plan 2 as well....... Congratulations you two......I wish you all the LOVE and HAPPINESS your new life together will bring you. .


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2020)

Ronni, it sounds like the train is on the right track! Congrats!


----------



## Gaer (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh, How wonderful!  Please post pics of the two of you on the biig day!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Ronni (Jun 20, 2020)

Guys look at this!!  

I printed out a map of the US so I could mark all the people we wanted to visit as part of our Honeymoon.  We've been in touch with almost everyone we wanted to see, and so far everyone has been excited and willing!!!  I'm still not done marking up the Eastern part of the country, but even so, I realized that there's no way we're gonna make it to the Western part in the 3 - 4 weeks we are taking off for our Honeymoon because there are just TOO MANY FRIENDS!   What a LOVELY problem to have!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2020)

Love your plans - hope everything turns out just great.   Here in Scotland you can get married anywhere that is "safe and dignified" and your venue would look just perfect.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 21, 2020)

Best Wishes and much happiness to you both!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Ronni said:


> What a LOVELY problem to have!



Indeed, Ronni!
So happy for you.


----------

